
Stream and Meteor: Tutorial and announcement - tschellenbach
http://blog.getstream.io/post/136611889848/building-news-feeds-activity-streams-with-meteor
======
tschellenbach
Disclaimer: I'm one of the founders of Stream (getstream.io). Let me know if
you have any feedback. We didn't have much experience with Meteor (who does),
but I'm very happy with the result. The tutorial is also pretty accessible if
you've never used Meteor before.

